# Cyanide & Happiness - Put Em Down



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone seen this? Did make me laugh a a fair bit. 

Typical humour for these guys, still, the first time I've seen a furry in any of their work. 

Thoughts?

[video=youtube_share;z2_8cfVpXbo]http://youtu.be/z2_8cfVpXbo[/video]


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd dump him over a bridge too.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 10, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I'd dump him over a bridge too.



He does have a interesting air to him...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 10, 2014)

Taking lifestyling too far, not caring about being euthanized, nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 10, 2014)

Surprisingly accurate.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm still hung up over the tri-gender thing.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2014)

Problem solved. Finally!


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

Well then, that was.....something.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 19, 2014)

10/10 I'm sure someone will find a reason to get offended.


----------



## mcjoel (Apr 19, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> 10/10 I'm sure someone will find a reason to get offended.



I'm offended that there wasn't a single minority in this :v


----------



## dogit (Apr 29, 2014)

OMG I don't think C and H have ever had a minority.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh my god, this was perfect. Ending was kiiiiinda weak, but w/e.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 29, 2014)

I love C&H so very much, they hit the nail on the head pretty much every time.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

Seriously, not even the most devoted furries would do what _that _â€‹furry does.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 6, 2014)

I've seen furries on cyanide and happiness before. 
http://rubycom.simonszu.de/comics/cyanide_and_happiness/20130322-160012.png?1363964412


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I've seen furries on cyanide and happiness before.
> http://rubycom.simonszu.de/comics/cyanide_and_happiness/20130322-160012.png?1363964412


Heh. That's quite funny.


----------



## Troj (Jun 6, 2014)

The voice-acting makes it.

"Uhhh....I'm a Pyrofox?"

I lost it when the mother kept trying to talk over the son chewing on his squeaky carrot.


----------



## iToShepherd (Jul 9, 2014)

I did see this xD
was it a parody on the dr. phil thing? came out around that time.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 11, 2014)

Acceptable.


----------

